

Advanced Linux Programming - jfaucett
http://www.advancedlinuxprogramming.com/alp-folder/

======
turingbook
An old and not really advanced Linux programming book. See comments on Amazon:

[http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Linux-Programming-
CodeSourcer...](http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Linux-Programming-CodeSourcery-
LLC/dp/0735710430)

~~~
badhairday
As one of the Amazon reviewers states, "sockets receive a scant five pages."
Does anyone know of an education resource like this that does cover some real
world socket programming examples in C (or C++)? This would help me immensely
in an upcoming project.

~~~
ajross
Stevens's Unix Network Programming is the classic. Any edition will do --
quite frankly the first is clearest. He gets coverage-happy (STREAMS,
seriously?) in the 2nd and the 3rd (completed by another author after
Stevens's death) is just plain too big.

~~~
void-star
No, really. Whatever else you refer to, make sure you include Stevens' UNP.
(edit: agree also, 1st edition is the best by far)

------
Mithrandir
Here is the book and code bzip2ed:
<https://dl.dropbox.com/u/94483242/linux.tar.bz2>

~~~
cubancigar11
Any ebook version?

------
gizzlon

        I Advanced UNIX Programming with Linux
        
        1 Getting Started
        2 Writing Good GNU/Linux Software
        3 Processes
        4 Threads
        5 Interprocess Communication
        
        
        II Mastering Linux
        
        6 Devices
        7 The /proc File System
        8 Linux System Calls
        9 Inline Assembly Code
        10 Security
        11 A Sample GNU/Linux
        
        
        III Appendixes
        
        A Other Development Tools
            A.1 Static Program Analysis 259
            A.2 Finding Dynamic Memory Errors 261
            A.3 Profiling 269
        
        B Low-Level I/O
            Reading and Writing Data 282
            stat 291
            Vector Reads and Writes 293
            Relation to Standard C Library I/O
            Functions 295
            B.5 Other File Operations 296
            B.6 Reading Directory Contents 296
        
        C Table of Signals

------
quincunx
Hmm not so sure about the example code.. Shouldn't the code be checking for
EINTR when calling read/write/etc..?

------
brg
This is an excellent book. When I left school, I read it and did a few side
projects. That was more than enough to prepare for my interviews.

